
NewEgg cracked in breach, hosted card-stealing code within its own checkout - dstjean
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/09/newegg-hit-by-credit-card-stealing-code-injected-into-shopping-code/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18024526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18024526)

